# Advice please, when to medicate



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, Bella has epilepsy but is not on any medication for it because her fits are not very frequent, up until yesterday she has about one a month. Yesterday she had two, one after the other and today she has had another small one. I've really been dragging my heels on giving her meds as I know it doesn't come without its own problems. The thing is that between the fits she is really well and you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with her but I don't want to harm her by not putting her on meds, any advice or just opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aw this isn't good I hope bella doesn't have any more fits anytime soon  if I was you id contact the vet and let him know she has been having them more frequently. 
I don't know much about this as non of mine have ever suffered from this but there must be something to help poor bella. hope you guys are alright


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, Bella has epilepsy but is not on any medication for it because her fits are not very frequent, up until yesterday she has about one a month. Yesterday she had two, one after the other and today she has had another small one. I've really been dragging my heels on giving her meds as I know it doesn't come without its own problems. The thing is that between the fits she is really well and you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with her but I don't want to harm her by not putting her on meds, any advice or just opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I'm so sorry to hear this, poor Bella. Speak with your Vet because from what I know there is a pretty black and white rule of x many seizures in x time period calls for meds. One of my friends Chihuahuas was medicated and got his meds before dinner so would get super-excited when he head the word 'pills'. He lived a good long life. Wishing you and Bella all the best.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use a chart to time when the seizures come. Morning, night, in between.? What had she been doing just before? Call the vet, who will look at the chart and decide if she needs meds. How long do they last,(remember the after minutes when she is recovering; include that) does she lose control of her bladder/bowels? As much info you can give the vet, the easier it will be for them to decide whether or not to medicate.

I have a chi with focal epilepsy who has been on phenobarbital, and potassium bromide for years. Other than some weight gain, and one abnormal liver enzeme on the blood panel she has no problems.


----------

